# My HP Envy won't Boot Up. What to do?



## lantoine2 (Jan 3, 2017)

I purchased the HP ENVY TouchSmart m6-k022dx Sleekbook in March of 2014. I had no problems with it until this year. I downloaded a game that would cause my laptop to heat up and if I left my laptop idle for a few minutes (ie. going to the restroom, having a conversation away from the laptop), the screen would go black, forcing me to perform a hard reset. 

Yesterday, I experienced the same screen black out and did a hard reset like normal. Instead of going back to that game, I decided to do some photo editing. Out of nowhere, my whole screen starts acting slow. I decided to do a hard reset again, but this time, things didn't go back to normal.

My system hasn't booted up since then and I have no idea what to do. If I let it run without pressing anything, it will go blank for 10 minutes, then show the HP logo with "Preparing Automatic Repair" showing for a few minutes, and then go black again for an undetermined amount of time (the longest that I left it open without touching it was 5 hours to no avail). I have tried fixing the BIOS settings, booting up from a USB drive, running diagnostic tests, and doing countless hard resets. I have run out of ideas and I have no way to fix it.

My question is how do I get my HP envy to boot without having to wipe it clean? (I have a ton of saved documents that I failed to backup before yesterday).

Additional information:
1) When I ran a hard drive test, I passed the SMART check but failed the Long DST 
(Failure ID: GLGCW2-7298G3-XD7V61-61CJ03)
2) When I tried to boot up with a USB drive, the only thing that changed was the hp symbol showing up with balls forming that indicate loading of some sort, with the screen returning to black indefinitely
3) I updated the operating system to Windows 10 during the early release
4) I've never dropped, broken, or spilled anything on the laptop since purchase
5) HP considers the HP envy a notebook
6) I have never experienced this problem on any previous computers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Even although the computer is out of warranty you are still best advised to follow this procedure
If you see a failure code after the system diagnostic tests complete, write it down and contact HP for support. Otherwise, the agent may want you to go through the diagnostic testing process again to obtain the failure ID.

The HP failure code contains four fields of six characters each, such as XXXXXX-XXXXXX-XXXXXX-XXXXXX , where X is an alpha-numeric character.

HEAT is a cause of drive failure
Although you say all was well until this year - my suspicion is that you mean last year in fact 2016, as your post tends to suggest you do not mean just in the last few days

Your HD I think is
750GB 5400RPM hard drive with HP ProtectSmart Hard Drive Protection

See this
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03935332

page 29 onwards
If it were me I would take out the hard drive
connect it usb enclosure to another computer and run a chkdsk /r on it
and / or having established its make run a manufacturers disk check on it


----------

